# What Fashion Ideas and Styles Intrigue You?



## Liz (Jul 21, 2005)

What kind of styles intrigue you? It doesn't really have to be something that you'd actually wear or anything. Just something that makes you go "Hmmm... interesting..."


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2005)

Harajuku.... its fascinating and freaking creative!


----------



## Liz (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah, japanese fashions really interest me. it amazes me what people come up with. i want to visit japan and take pictures of everyone.

2 trends that interest me are gothic/sweet lolita and ganguro. (i don't much about these 2 styles. Just a quick observation.)

Ganguro: where they immulate California girls by bleaching their hair blonde, or really light brown. have really tanned skin, white eye shadow, and pale lips.

Manba: is the more extreme Ganguro where they make their whole eye lid white, contour the bridge area of their nose with white makeup, and wear white lipstick.






You can kind of see the two. I think that's the basics that I get from stuff I've briefly looked at. It could go more in depth though. I'm not exactly sure when this trend was out, or if it is something that is going on now. I think Manba isn't done as much, and Ganguro (also known as Gal) is the predominate one

Gothis/Sweet Lolita: They wear Victorian inspired babydoll dresses, knee highs, hold parisols. the gothis one is where they wear more Gothic lookig stuff and Sweet is the where they wear more Babydoll looking colors and styles. I like the little hats that they wear.

a more detailed explanation about Lolitas:

http://www.lerman.biz/asagao/gothic_lolita/guide.html











http://www.avantgauche.co.uk/Gallery/snap.html

that link has a lot of pics


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 21, 2005)

I love the Ganguro styles, their's an msn group page with more info about the fashion, I can send you a PM Liz when I get to my home PC.


----------



## Jadeybeta (Jul 27, 2005)

Punk, Kinderwhore and Vintage (especially the really mismatched look with lots of layers). Gothic too, I like anything unusual looking and I hate that my wardrobe is so 'normal'.

EDIT: Oh and this thread reminded me, I adore Japanese Street Fashion with lots of Kryolan.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay, don't ask me why, but since high school I've been fascinated by cholas:


----------



## Liz (Jul 28, 2005)

lol Joy!!!

yeah, they have an interesting look.


----------



## Jadeybeta (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

Glam rock.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 30, 2006)

I liked when women looked like women. Femininity! I watch those old Joan Crawford movies, and even when she was being a total b_tch, those shoulder pads, designer suits, hats over one eye with the netting, and elbow length gloves were fabulous! Never failed to make a memorable entrance. Now, with too tight jeans, tatoos, thong straps showing, butt cleavage all over the place, and belly buttons exposed, I just shake my head at what ladies like today. Less is still more to me. I like when I see long sheer flowing skirts and off the shoulder tops. Cool, comfy, classy.


----------

